# Monmouth Coffee, Borough



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

I have been going to Monmouth for years now, getting my regulation flat white early on a Saturday morning before the crowds turn up. Then I decided to try my hand at making a decent coffee at home and have ended up on a whole lever machine journey. Anyway, I thought I would try single origin espresso and haven't bought a flat white since. Every time I go along there and get chatting to them they insist on giving me full size sample espressos of a couple of beans. Good business I suppose as I always leave with a new type to try, but talk about great service, and the nicest possible bunch of coffee enthusiasts without the posing that's endemic in so many of the newer London cafes.


----------



## Crackazz (Aug 7, 2012)

I tried an espresso from there and didn't think it was that great tbh, the flat was nice but was disappointed by the espresso (22g of coffee for a double!). I was amazed at the amount of people queuing and even more so at the price of some of their beans...







still the whole experience was miles better than costa and the like.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree, their stock espresso blend is great for flat whites etc but not so good for espresso/ristretto. The best espressos I've had from there have been when I have been buying beans and they run up a sample of a single origin. Don't know if you can get in the queue and ask for an espresso made with Tres Pueblos or whatever, but if you are buying beans they'll do you a sample for free, plus you don't have to queue for your drink


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Had a decent brazilian as filter there this morning. They are really good at listening to what you like and finding a coffee you will enjoy. Stay away from "filter coffee of the day" though, it's sometimes the one that has been there the longest and is almost past its best...


----------

